# how long to dry logs before they can be painted or stained?



## efoyt (Nov 17, 2009)

how long do you have to let a log ( not board ) dry before  you can paint or stain it?  Prob about 10 to 12 inch by 6 feet.  Do you have to let it dry at all?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 17, 2009)

I would not paint it. I would only stain it. Use a pigmented stain. The log will stay wet for years. Expanding and contraction throughout the seasons.
The species of wood will effect the drying greatly. What are your intentions with the log?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 17, 2009)

I would think it would have to dry out so it can soak up the stain under 20 percent as a guess.


----------



## John the Painter (Nov 17, 2009)

I would let it dry very well before painting or staining.The dryer the wood the better the stain will penetrate.I would suggest stain over paint as it will fade instead of peel and chip. Good Luck.


----------



## efoyt (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm going to make a wine rack out of some.  stand up strait, some sort of base, don't know what yet.  Then drill wine bottle sized holes thorught the log.  I would rather not have to let the logs sit in my garage for a year before i do it.  I will prob do ash or maple.  I also have some cherry i could use but i think that would be a pain to get the bark off of.  I bet i wouldn't have to let the ash dry for long.  can you stain wood right away?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 17, 2009)

I think the cherry would be the best. Looks the best, dries very fast. If you let it season the bark will fall off.  Cherry however usually has some infestation that comes with it in my experience. I would let any of them dry for at least a year without the bark on (in doors) off the ground.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you tried looking for some old barn beams. They might be perfect for your application. Maine must have them around!


----------



## efoyt (Nov 17, 2009)

There were some at my dump two weeks ago before i had this idea but i think someone got them. I think that is the only time i have seen timber framed barn beam's laying around. i'm going to go back and check this weekend but I'm almost sure that they were not there the last weekend. 

but i could prob go another 20 years without seeing those laying around. can't believe i didnt' grab them


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 18, 2009)

Cutting your "holes" or rack design in the log should help it dry much faster!  Any type of paint will blister/peel as the moisture in the log weeps out.  stain needs to be absorbed, hard to get stain to soak in when water is still trying to get out.


----------



## devinsdad (Nov 18, 2009)

They recommend that a new deck 'weather'  for that same reason before finishing. all that wet wood needs to dry out before staining or painting.If painting 'green wood' it might trap alot of moisture inside and not cure properly?


----------



## efoyt (Nov 19, 2009)

How about not painting or staining - if i take the bark off and bring them inside is their a downside to not staining?  bugs ect ect?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 19, 2009)

Other than drift wood, I don't think the log will be very attractive un-treated.


----------



## efoyt (Nov 19, 2009)

ceder?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 20, 2009)

You mean Cedar? How about yew?


----------



## efoyt (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, Cedar.  Yew? Does that grow around here, i'm looking for free.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 20, 2009)

Free isn't always easy.  In time you'll find something.  If you want oak beams from 200yrs ago, I have some.  They are hand hewned. They are $200 each.


----------



## efoyt (Nov 20, 2009)

all set with that, worst case i will cut some cherry ash or maple that is on my or my famailys land and let it age for a year.  hopeing the old timber framed ( beams) are still at the dump.


----------



## bbeals (Nov 20, 2009)

If your building a rack for the aging or storing of wine, one year seems like a small amount of time for your rack to season.  Our wind typically comes out of the case and then in the glass, storage is not necessary around here.   :cheese:


----------

